# Bank Mural - Evansville IN



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

This was my Tues/Wed job this week. 

The soffit to be covered










Moving the acoustical tiles out of the way to keep clean










Corners are velcro'ed with clay


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

While this was a small job (barely over 200 sf) it was a b1tch to install. The printer gave me about 1/4" bleed of graphic for both top and bottom (like the 24" soffit wouldn't vary over 100 feet of drywall) and the colors didn't match from panel to panel meaning I had to bust a seam down a perfect line. Not easy when trying to keep the stuff running level. Builds character though. I'm a better installer because of it today.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

great looking work. Can I apprentice for you? I want to learn.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

On the border of ND and MN, a bit far away unfortunately


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As always nice. :thumbup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow that must have taken forever to paint.:jester:

Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice to see you do something easy once in a while.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Wow that must have taken forever to paint.:jester:
> 
> Nice job.:thumbsup:


Haha! I was going to ask him if he taped his lines or free-handed 'em.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

You do great work man! Most deserving of a multiple thumbs up!... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

What was the soild blue wrap around soffit?Paint?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

chrisn said:


> What was the soild blue wrap around soffit?Paint?


Yep, the smaller circle soffit in the foreground was painted blue.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work - man. Thanks for sharing.


----------

